# Best Budget High definition Web camera(~Rs1400)



## webdesigncut (May 16, 2012)

Hello friends,
Which is the best high definition around Rs1400

logitech?
Logitech HD Webcam C310?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

I prefer only logitech webcams...its video recording is great...and better in low lights

select as per ur budget and HD requirement


----------

